# Faust in ein Bild einbauen



## nineteen (13. Februar 2009)

Hey an alle,

Ich möchte gerne eine Faust in meinen Wallpaper einbauen, jetz würde ich gerne wissen ob mir irgendwer hier erklären kann wie ich so etwas einbaue wie hier auf dem Bild. Also die Faust dürfte kein Problem sein, nur die Umrandungen wo die Faust durchs Bild kommt?

Beispiel: http://www2.igmetall.de/homepages/jugend-zwickau/images_uploads/faust.jpg

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Another (13. Februar 2009)

Zeichnen?


Alternativ suche nach solchen Löschern als Bild im Netz. Evtl. sieht das eine oder andere "Einschussloch" so aus wie für deine Bedürfnisse - etwas anpassen u. gut ist. Aber generell, brauchste sowas einfach nur malen.


----------



## nineteen (13. Februar 2009)

Okay, danke erstmal,

1. Wie bzw mit welchem Tool mal ich das und
2. Nach welchen Begriff soll ich da googlen, finde nämlcih nichts


----------



## maxxomatic (13. Februar 2009)

Hi, ich habe auch schon öfter diese Art von Einschuss bzw Austrittslöchern erstellt und es ist wirklich nicht sehr einfach.

Du kannst es auf mehrere Arten lösen.

1. Bild aus dem Internet klauen, allerdings ist davon abzuraten, da es zu Urheberrechts Problemen kommen kann. Solltest Du diese Version wählen, dann auf jeden Fall mit dem Urheber des Bildes sprechen ob Du es verwenden darfst.

Wenn Du Tips zum Freistellen der Faust oder des Lochs hast, kannst Du ja nochmal posten.

2. Zeichnen. Das ist für jemanden der ungeübt ist, wohl die schwerste Variante.

3. Mit dem Verkrümmen Werkzeug.
Du kannst einen Kreis um die Faust erzeugen und diesen dann mit Hilfe des Verkrümmen werkzeuges so verziehen, dass Du schonmal die Äußeren Kanten bekommst. Das Ganze am ende dann richtig schattieren.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Februar 2009)

Und es gibt auch Brushes von Einschusslöcher aka bulletholes....


----------

